# Maumee River and Lake Erie



## Bigbass201 (Jul 11, 2019)

It's not from the border, but out of state. I decided to scout out some new areas to fish at the western end of Lake Erie and the mouth of the Maumee River. I was able to locate a couple new places to fish in the future that were holding some bass.

Maumee River and Lake Erie Video Click Here


----------

